# Cho Min-su



## Tina Turner

Hi everyone. 

Could someone tell me if "Cho Min-su" is an exclusive female name? Or a man could also have that name?

The name it's in this context: 저긴 좌시중 조민수 나리고

I have a script written in English, so I don't know if this person is a man or a woman. 

Thanks a Lot


----------



## john-doe kim

HI.

In korea actually 'minsu' is known as male name. I just found some statistic and that said 97% of the name 'minsu' is men.
and I think you have some historical tv show script. that person is man.


----------



## Tina Turner

john-doe kim said:


> HI.
> 
> In korea actually 'minsu' is known as male name. I just found some statistic and that said 97% of the name 'minsu' is men.
> and I think you have some historical tv show script. that person is man.


Oh! Thanks a lot!!!


----------

